# Violin Beetle



## orionmystery (Jul 11, 2011)

Violin beetle!!! First time seeing one for bear with me for posting so many shots of this rare beauty

Found it in Maliau Basin.

Maliau Basin Part I: Maliau Basin | Up Close with Nature
Maliau Basin Part II: Maliau Basin - Part II | Up Close with Nature

From wiki:
Violin beetles are ground beetles in the subfamily Lebiinae. [1]They live between layers of bracket fungi.

There are four species.

    Mormolyce phyllodes Hagenbach, 1825  Indonesia, Malaysia
    Mormolyce borneensis  Borneo
    Mormolyce castelnaudi Deyrolle, 1862  Malaysia, Thailand
    Mormolyce hagenbachi Westwood, 1862  Malaysia


----------



## mjbine (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you pick up the same bug and place them on different backgrounds?

I don't know, but it just sounds funny to me for nature shots.

I think the photos need some saturation and/or contrast bump to help them pop more.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 12, 2011)

mjbine said:


> Very cool


 


molested_cow said:


> Did you pick up the same bug and place them on different backgrounds?
> 
> I don't know, but it just sounds funny to me for nature shots.
> 
> I think the photos need some saturation and/or contrast bump to help them pop more.



Thanks for looking and commenting. 

molested_cow...funny...i like the colors, sat and contrast as they are because it's more natural.


----------

